# Hi everyone!



## anogo (Sep 14, 2010)

A composer friend mentioned this forum as a site where folks might talk about things I'm interested in.

I'm an L.A. based guitarist/composer/teacher. I've done background music for ads, TV, and a documentary film, but not enough to make a living. My focus is instruments with strings - guitar, lap steel, dobro, mandolin, bass, etc. I also love analog synthesis. I tend to write for solo instruments, but have also written for guitar quartet and gamelan.

I'm looking forward to learning from folks here, particularly about how to make a living in music.

Bryan


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome to VI Bryan! Glad you found us - enjoy the forum.


----------

